# Masaad Ayoob



## Cryozombie (May 14, 2003)

I recently had the opportunity to purchase a pair of tapes by Masaad Ayoob very inexpensivly.  I have not watched them yet, but I was wondering if anyone had any experience with him, or his tactics, etc...

Is his stuff quality?  

the Tapes are "Police Survival Shooting" and "Shoot To Live"


----------



## dearnis.com (May 14, 2003)

Ayoob is very highly regarded.


----------



## A.R.K. (May 14, 2003)

Unfortunately he is also arrogant and unprofessional in the way he speaks.  Some of his material is however, very good.

He is to closely associated with the M&S camp for me to take some of his material on 'actual' shootings seriously.  Or his recommendations as far as ammo.  He's a gun rag writer first and foremost, part-time cop on the side.  

My opinion.
:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (May 14, 2003)

Well, while I am on the subject... 

Any reccomendations for good firearms training videos?


----------



## tmanifold (May 30, 2003)

M&S? What's that stand for?


----------



## A.R.K. (May 31, 2003)

M&S stands for;

Evan Marshall & Ed Sanow.  Marshall is a retired Chicogo Sgt. and Sanow is a part time Cpl somewhere in the mid west I believe.

Back in the late 80's they came up with their 'Definitive Stopping Power' study which in professional circles is a complete joke.  And unfortunately has cost people their lives.  

I would suggest if you are interested in getting a much more detailed account of this travesty, go to glocktalk.com and look in Caliber Corner.  The site is not just about Glock pistols.  Firearms experts, ammo manufacturers, military operatives, and LEO's from all over the world discuss various topics there.

Give you enough info to choke an elephant.

:asian:


----------



## Kroy (Oct 3, 2003)

Does he have a website?


----------



## Leo Daher (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *Does he have a website? *



http://www.ayoob.com/


I studied with Mas Ayoob in New Hampshire, in 1991 - did LFI-I, II and III back to back. An excellent trainer, very knowledgeable, and not at all egotistic or dogmatic. All my classmates at the time - LEOs and civilians alike - were more than pleased with his instruction.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Leo Daher _
> *http://www.ayoob.com/*



Seminar schedule:
http://www.ayoob.com/lfi96.html


----------



## Michelle (Jan 13, 2004)

*Technopunk* 

Any feed back on the tapes???


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Michelle _
> *Technopunk
> 
> Any feed back on the tapes??? *



They were a little boring, but had, IMHO good information in them.

I upgraded to a .45 from a 9mm after I watched them.


----------



## Michelle (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *They were a little boring, but had, IMHO good information in them.
> 
> I upgraded to a .45 from a 9mm after I watched them. *



Cool.  I spent about 4 days on a range with him about 3 or 4 years ago... emphasis was on the Stress Fire techniques and theories.  Really good stuff and a very cool guy IMO.

M


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 14, 2004)

I wish I had that opportunity... 

Oh well... some day...


----------

